# Where to sell registered black angus



## JDTexas82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Newer cattle producer here...raising registered black angus...I've been listing the calves on craigslist but it seems like people are only willing to pay about what they would pay for mixed breed calves

Shouldn't I expect to fetch a higher price for these registered cattle?

Is there a better place for me to market these calves?


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Ask this question to the folks you bought yours from.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It depends on your area, marketing, and pretty sure some luck. Quite a few people would rather buy meat versus raising it themselves. Seth has the right idea. Advertising in newspapers, digests, online circles might help too (unless the market's flooded).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JDTexas82 said:


> Is there a better place for me to market these calves?


Your state Dept of Agriculture might be helpful.
Ads in cattle magazines and on breed specific websites can help too.

https://www.angus.org/angusproductions/anguscalendar.aspx
https://texasangus.com/

It's also not hard to create your own website.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JDTexas82 said:


> Newer cattle producer here...raising registered black angus...I've been listing the calves on craigslist but it seems like people are only willing to pay about what they would pay for mixed breed calves
> 
> Shouldn't I expect to fetch a higher price for these registered cattle?
> 
> Is there a better place for me to market these calves?



A friend of mine has the steers butchered at a licensed slaughter facility, then markets the meat directly to the consumer. Grass fed beef sold like this brings ten dollars per pound.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Your county agricultural extension agent may be able to help you. Ask the agent about a regional cattle owners' association that you could join, meet other producers and breeders, take advantage of educational programs they might offer. Some groups have special cattle sales for their members.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Look into cattle auctions... Find one here

Use your state and county resources.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there a Angus Breeder's Association? Members may be where you can market your stock. But within a breed, there are superior bloodlines that determine value, too.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The high-profit margin in labeling always fascinates me. Registered Angus cattle will not necessarily grade out carcass as Certified Angus. Registered Angus cattle at an auction that aren't black enough, won't sell for as high a premium, graded out the same, as just black cattle. 

My cattle are mostly Angus, with some Simmental and some Brahma and some Tarentaise mixed in genetically. They are generally black, some have a little red color and some have white heads. For whatever reason, black, white face bull calves over the last two years suddenly have a premium over black bull calves at livestock auctions. I do not understand. I am just glad now when one has white on its head and am miffed when a calf has a reddish tint. I would love for someone to explain or be able to predict the next market trend.

There used to be a huge premium for steer calves over bull calves. That premium shrunk three years ago to almost nothing. This year it is back. See last sentence of preceding paragraph.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're selling to the consumer, they don't really care about registered beef. You can't "eat" papers. You'd be better served to sell to other farmers/producers *IF* your bloodlines are good and they could improve their herds.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The whole hype about angus is pretty much in the minds of the producers. 
No one else thinks they worth much premium. Sell to other producers if you can.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

The problem with the "Certified Angus" label is that the cattle do not have to be Angus at all! Before butchering, the only criterion is that the hide is 51% black. Yes, that's right...many Holsteins, Simmental, Limousin, etc. fit like a glove. After butchering, the requirements are just as loose: Modest marbling, "A" maturity (30 months old or less), 10-16 sq.in. ribeye area (which ranges from very small to moderately large), and 1050 lb or less hot carcass weights are the only major criteria. 

So, while the uninformed public may regard Angus beef as a premium product, the people in the industry understand how the commercial beef system works. That's why the OP may be having a hard time achieving a premium price. People that raise for a livestock auction market do not need a pure Angus steer...paying a premium cuts into their margin.

That said, Angus is the foundation of my herds...some old foundation (lowline), and some newer blood (mainline), as well as complimentary British breeds. I direct market beef, so I don't care about marketability to packing plants or breeders. I DO care about forage conversion, fertility, disposition, calving ease, hardiness, body depth, udders and feet, scrotal diameter, thriftiness, etc, etc... Some Angus lines help me to reach my goals...some are dead ends.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

For slaughter they're not worth anymore. For sale as breeding stock with out a reputation as a breeder you'll have a hard time. 

I looked back and seen you said calves so I'm assuming you mean weaning size calves that's a hard sell to get any extra dollars out of them. 

In my opinion out of a 100 head herd of good cows you would have 10 to 15 bull calves worthy of further development at weaning and 20 to 30 head of heifers worth developing for future breeders. All of these numbers would be further culled before a final sale presentation of the animals. It takes a lot of work and time to put together a heard of uniform, consistent cows.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You picked a niche that requires a lot of marketing, and social interaction. 

Are selling females? Bulls? It is a tough market

These guys rule all that. http://www.angus.org/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JDTexas82 said:


> Newer cattle producer here...raising registered black angus...I've been listing the calves on craigslist but it seems like people are only willing to pay about what they would pay for mixed breed calves
> 
> Shouldn't I expect to fetch a higher price for these registered cattle?
> 
> Is there a better place for me to market these calves?


As posted earlier, stop by your co op, look for local cattle associations and ensure your facilities, records, etc, and animals, reflect your asking price.
You may find local Facebook groups for Angus as well. They don't allow you to sell per say (listing a price or stating "for sale" is I believe forbidden). If you want top dollar, you have to market to top dollar.

I was at a livestock auction not too long ago. Three guys came out into a common area chuckling and complaining about what the goats were going for that night. They couldn't believe the money sellers were getting for some of the critters being marched out for sale. They stopped at a bulletin board and stared for quite a while at a listing posted;certified registered goats, I don't recall the breed. "Isn't that what you have been looking for?" asked one guy to another.
"Yeah" replied the guy. He stood there for another minute looking at the ad, clicked his tongue and they walked back into the auction.
That describes the majority of the market; those are not the buyers you are trying to attract.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

We were in the registered business for many years, the breed associations have forgotten/ignored their most important role. There's more money to be made by the average small outfit in the commercial market. New folks, especially small farms, buying into the registered cattle game have usually fallen for a great marketing campaign and nothing else. Seth


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

For meat: meat is meat after the hide is taken off and you might get a small premium, but not much.

Long yearling Angus bulls can bring a pretty good price at the registered bull sales. Commercial cattlemen buy good young Angus bulls to put out with their commercial cows. 

In order to sell registered Angus bulls you need statistics on the animals in the pedigree and for the actual bull you are selling, you need things like the actual figures for birth weight and daily weight gain. Buyers are looking at statistics and well as conformation of the bull. You will need to weigh and measure your calves in order to get into that market.

In Oregon where I just moved from, there are large herds of Hereford range cattle. The Herefords are tough and do well on the range. The ranchers put out Angus bulls with them and get black white face cattle that bring a good price. The cows are out on the range, so low birth weight is important and the calves with good conformation bring better money because they will cut with more desirable steaks.

4-H kids will pay a premium for a steer with excellent conformation. You might be able to sell some steers to that market.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

registered cattle are a joke. my brother started out raising reg Brangus cattle. I told him many times he was wasting money gitting his cows regd.

now he runs a herd of stock cows. Brangus based but with Hereford and charlois influence. he is making money hand over fist.

he hasn't paid a registry fee in years. a good heifer or bull is easily recognized by ther confirmation. he keeps all the stats on his cattle and can tell yu epd's based on his records.

I have nothing against purebred cattle. but ill tell yu this, if you cross two purerblood cows. you then have hibred vigor.

and that calf will as a rule weigh. at weaning, 50lbs more than a pureblood.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Hybrid vigor works great on first generation crosses, terminal crosses. After that the benefits are largely watered down and they go back to average cows.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

In my honest, humble, yet realistic opinion; the Angus folks have outdone themselves with the marketing niche’ “Certified Angus Beef”!!!!!

As others have said, to be certified Angus, the beef is graded for certain criteria to make it Angus. 

Most so-called Angus are so “bred up” with hybrid vigor for size they’re nothing like the Angus of twenty to thirty years ago. 

It has become a racket from people raising beef that want more than market price. At the end of the day, cattle go to slaughter at some point. That’s what they’re meant for anyway. 

If you pay close attention to producers who market them as “breeding stock” you can pick their critters up at the sale barn for market price once they have exhausted all attempts at selling them to beginners. (This is the same for all breeds of livestock. )
Once the 4-H kids have picked through them and got all the show prospects and the folks looking for good bloodline have not bit the hook, they take them to the sale and accept whatever the market offers. 

Take a drive through the panhandle of Texas or eastern NM and you’ll see several “registered Angus “ standing in feedlots waiting to meet their maker!

Personally, I’ve tried just about every breed through the years of my kids fattening out a steer for a show project and haven’t found one breed superior to the other. 

So, that being said, to the OP’s question: THE BEST PLACE TO SALE ANGUS CATTLE:::::::

The local sale barn!


----------



## FEF (Jan 30, 2007)

What sort of cattle? How many? Bred heifers, weaned steers, bulls?

If you have registered cattle with the American Angus Assn, you are a member. I'd suggest going to their website, angus.org, and find the fieldman from your area. I think Texas has two. Call him and ask about sales of registered cattle that yours might qualify for. The Assn has several programs to help people market their cattle, registered and commercial.

Do you get The Angus Journal? They will have a list of Angus sales in your area. You might see if yours qualify for one of those sales. 

Some sale barns have special sales. Check with them. But I'd check with the fieldman and Journal first. Good luck.


----------

